# estrogen question



## mh82sd (Apr 19, 2015)

What's up guys, been trolling around the site for months got a lot of info here. Im 33 started self prescribed trt last month, ive always been in shape but been in a hell of slump for years now. Did some blood work and test level was 139. Started taking 100mg of test cyp. Every 3 1/2 days after a couple weeks I've been feeling awesome. 4 weeks in I did another blood test 12 hours after pinning, total test was 1296 estrodiol was 36.8. The range on the test for estrodiol was 20-40 been reading a lot of mixed views on where estrodiol levels should be. I would rather not take another drug but the whole point for me is health and wellness. Just concerned about later health issues arising if my estrogen is high. I have no plans on getting off trt.  Trying to decide on taking an AI, lowering my test dose or just leaving it alone. Any more experienced thoughts? Thanks


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 19, 2015)

If you aren't having any estrogenic side effects then that number is fine. It is within range.


----------



## mh82sd (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah Im not experiencing any side effects, if its not high enough to be concerned about I'll leave it alone.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah, it's fine.  Start thinking about an AI if it gets into triple digits


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 19, 2015)

Keep in mind that taking your E2 level too low can also cause problems.  Your body NEEDS some E2.  Below 40 (actually, I'd say, below 45) I wouldn't consider taking an AI.  Many of the AI's out there are quite strong.  If you were to take one at 40, you might end up taking your level too low.

There isn't a hard and fast rule to when to start taking an AI, though.  Triple digits was mentioned above - however, I started having side effects of too much E2 in the low 90's.  Face bloat, general body water retention, and some sexual side effects.  Taking a prescribed AI knocked me down to mid-30's, and now I feel great.  I actually dropped 6 pounds in water weight in the 3 days after I started on the AI.


----------



## mh82sd (Apr 19, 2015)

I have read about low estrogen side effects as well. I feel great where I'm at, muscles feel solid all the time, good mood, energy and motivation. I'm going to continue monitoring monthly for a while and not worry about it unless I start feeling side effects or it starts getting really high. What panel should I get that covers everything I should be keeping an eye on? I don't have any health issues.


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 20, 2015)

You need to know your Albumin, SHBG, and Testosterone levels in order to calculate free testosterone and bioavailable testosterone.  The free testosterone number is very, very important.  You'll also want to throw the estrodiol level in there, of course.


----------

